# Celular flexible ¿ a donde apunta?



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2013)

miren esta publicidad de samsung:






minuto 6:10 

uno podria decir "la tecnologia apunta a pantallas flexibles y su potencial ?? 
pero , apunta a eso ?? en que me va a mejorar la vida ??
ahora veo en esa publicidad una asquerosa politica de incentivar al competencia entre individuos.
como si las mujeres fuesen tontas frivolas que andan atras de quien tiene el mejor celular, como si estuviesen en celo por el que tiene algo mas moderno.
y los muchachos se creen esa gansada de juego y entran en el .

ese camino es el que toman estas empresas ???
querer manipular ?? 
considerar a los individuos de una poblacion como frivolos idiotas ?? 
e incentivar a que lo sean??

  ............ 

si veo esa onda mi proximo celular sera un nokia 1100  solo para ir contra corriente .
(y por que extraño la linternita) .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2013)

Obvio , el Marketing apunta , incentiva y analiza muuuuuy profundamente la estupidez humana.

La diferencia entre "ser o tener"


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2013)

fijate como se "pisan" ...........si  ESE  es el argumento , pues que no tienen argumento.

desde hace rato que uno (el 9x % de la gente )  puede realizar las tareas que necesita realmente con un equipo (lease celular o PC)  modelo de hace 4 o 5 años .
y no el ultimo .


----------



## analogico (Nov 1, 2013)

> ese camino es el que toman estas empresas ???


les ha funcionado durante años y años y seguira funcionando 



> desde hace rato que uno (el 9x % de la gente ) puede realizar las tareas que necesita realmente con un equipo (lease celular o PC) modelo de hace 4 o 5 años .
> y no el ultimo .


en el caso del celular es un simbolo de estatus
a muchos les daria verguenza usar un nokia 1100 
incluso un iphone 1 ya  no sirve

en el caso del pc
esta amarrado por la compatibilidad del software

el formato docx dejo a los offis antiguos obsoletos

no existen navegadores compatibles con windows2000 y la web
y si tu equipo con xp es demasiado lento, se convierte en basura

para los juegos el direcx 10  dejo obsoletos a los pc de hace 5 años

la ultima es el framework 4,5 de ms
compatible  desde windows 7 
todos los programas hechos en VS con ese framework no funcionan en un pc de hace 5 años
asi que el pc con xp se vuelve obsoleto 
de hecho los ejecutables de 7 son distintos a xp por lo que no son retrocompatibles

por el lado linux las distribuciones  de escritorio se vuelven cada vez  mas pesadas
por lo que si no tienes menos de 512mb de ram  mejor no lo intentes
es cierto que dicen que consume menos, en modo no grafico y sin ningun programa corriendo,
pero el instalador de ubunto  necesita al menos 1g solo para arrancar

para funcionar bien necesita  mucha ram y un pc de 5 años esas partes ya ni se consigen
y si las encuentras son tan caras que conviene comprar un equipo nuevo

y el openoffice necesita 1gb para el solo
y para que recoradar las graficas  la ultima version de gnome no trabaja en muchas  tarjetas antiguas
de hace 5 años  y eso que nisiquiera es un juego

y lo mas importante es la versionitis
muchos no se conforman con que el PC  funcione, nececitan la ultima version en todo
si tienen el programa version 5.0001 y salio la version 5.0002 que hace lo mismo pero es mas vistosa y ocupa el doble de la ram actualizan
o instalan el fotochop ultima version para hacer lo que hace el paint

eso las empresas lo saben y por eso siguen y siguen lanzando versiones, es su negocio y les funciona

y para el final esta el  harware, ya no puedes upgradear aunque quieras seguir usando tu equipo viejo 

ya no hay memorias para pc de 5 años
la memoria ddr ya no  existe
el agp ya no existe
el pci  esta a punto de desaparecer 

necesitas otro disco ya no existen los ide
tu grabador ya no funciona, no existen los ide
existe un adaptador ide sata, pero  de fabricantes  de dudosa reputacion como para confiar tus datos a una gota de expoxi

si tu pc tiene solo puertos ide y se rompio el disco, todo a la basura

y el futuro en desaparecer sera el ps2  incluso muchas placas ya no lo traen
ni ps2 ni serial ni paralelo

luego el vga
pronto todo sera hdmi y dvi que son lo mismo
ya los tv lcd no traen vga
y las nuevas tarjetas traen hdmi y un dvi compatible vga
pronto dejaran de ser compatibles y el monitor vga desaparecera como lo hicieron los mouse seriales



y en fin mejor comprar un equipo nuevo
antes que el nuestro sea totalmente incompatible y podamos traspasar los datos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 2, 2013)

En otras palabras...









Lo de la Pc de escritorio es tal como dice *analogico*, yo ya estoy recontra perdido con las novedades de hace unos año, la tecnología y el consumo avanza tan rápido que ya ni vale la pena esforzarse en saber que nuevos modelos hay si es que no vas a cambiar la Pc.

En celulares, totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dicen y lo más triste es que seguro vamos a terminar comunicandonos con el tipo que tenemos adelante usando Whatsapp, sin dejar de observar la pantallita .


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 2, 2013)

me parece que lo que es una _macana_ es la publicidad y a lo que apunta. No hay dudas que los celulares son cada vez más usados y completos en cuanto a prestaciones; de ahí a que la mayoría de la gente sólo los tenga para jugar al Candy Crush y fanfarronear, no significa que sean una gansada. En lo personal tengo un Samsumg S3, y lo exprimo casi al 100%; porque estoy mucho tiempo fuera de casa, suple perfectamente a la PC, excelente cámara/filmadora, GPS, reproductor de música y videos, etc, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2013)

Si , hasta que los mejoren y hasta podamos tener sexo con ellos .

La parábola viene en relación a ver a 4 amigos/as reunidos y están todos como unos idiotas relacionándose con sus celulares y no con la gente real que comparte esa reunion , en ese momento.


----------



## analogico (Nov 2, 2013)

> Si , hasta que los mejoren y hasta podamos tener sexo con ellos .


existe ese accesorio de iphone


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2013)

Yo quiero uno para envolver regalos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2013)

hay cosas y cosas, cada quien con su aplicacion.
me parece buenisimo el poder hoy dia sacar buenas fotos y mandarlas a la web , no tenerlas en el celu (por si se te rompe , lo perrdes te roban ) y quizas sean fotos de trabajo importantes.

tambien la comunicacion que hay .

PERO .....no me pueden decir que hace falta esta carrera.

ES MAS ........una cosa que se me ocurrio hace rato :
sacan un celular , lo que hoy es medio pelo, de 120 u$ samsung no se que o nokia no se cuanto .
ese celular es una caja basica, con todo el soft y un hard basico .

pero si mañana se les ocurre una mejor prestacion de soft,. la puedas bajar amigablemente, hasta un tonto como yo para eso .

hay mucha gente que NO sabe /no quiere dedicar tiempo a bajar cosas, poner en riesgo el celu por un error de algo que bajaste.
en mi caso salgo cada dia a trabajar y mi cabeza esta en ota cosa, no en el celular, y asi es cualquier profesional.

una pagina de el fabricante que te permita configurar el celular, amigablemente.
el celu es un equipo HARD PURO , asi que uno lo pueda personalizar, como queres que se vea la pantalla, que sonidos tenga, como encontrar facil las herramientas que queres, opciones de visializacion :
si queres ir corriendo paginas con el dedo onda android o si queres un estilo nokia .

en fin:
que el mismo terminal tenga las funciones de un nokia o de un samsung o de un sony o de ...... lo que quieras, sin tener que haber dedicado 200 horas frente al celular.

ese equipo te diraria /serviria muchisimo tiempo .
sin tener que cambiarlo.
ya que cambias el soft y se ve todo distinto .

otra "trampa " que hacen las empresas es la bateria y demas accesorios:
te dejan colgado, terminas comprando chino que no dura nada , o nuevo de la marca no conseguis o te sale como un equipo nuevo.

recuerden lo que hablamos en el tema de obsolencia programada:
un equipo que te dura 10 años es = a fabricar para vos un equipo cada 10 años, saben lo que implica la linea de fabricacion:
desde mineria esclava y peligrosa hasta procesos de fabricacion altamente contaminantes .

si cambias de celular cada 2 años es = a que en 10 años te tuvieron que fabricar 5 celulares para vos , con lo que ello implica.

el soft NO presenta ese problema y te cambia la cara de todo el celular .

luego ........que tenga un celular de pantalla comun a que tenga uno de pantalla flexible para estar "_paveando_" con la pantallita moviendola de un lado para el otro frente a mis amigos.......eso......eso es otra cosa.
el tema es QUE COSAS HAY que realmente abren caminos........yo no voy a criticar a la impresora 3 D , por que si es una herramienta.
si critico a LA POLITICA de venta de las impresoras comunes que te obligan a tirarla y comprar nueva, por todo el cuento que hacen respecto de los cartuchos y su trampa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2013)

Hola a todos ,! saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, yo personalmiente no tengo ese tipo de problema por NO tener telefono celular y tanpoco quiero tener uno hasta hoy, jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 3, 2013)

Todo es marketing...


daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,! saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, yo personalmiente no tengo ese tipo de problema por NO tener telefono celular y tanpoco quiero tener uno hasta hoy, jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



En cierto modo estoy más del lado de la miniaturización que tener tanta pantalla (estorba) y ya siendo exagerado futurista voy de lado de los hologramas si es que algún día llegan a ser como en películas .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 3, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,! saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, yo personalmiente no tengo ese tipo de problema por NO tener telefono celular y tanpoco quiero tener uno hasta hoy, jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
> !Fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.



Lo tuyo es el zapatófono


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2013)

Lo que se passa amigos es que para mi personalmiente un telefono celular mas molesta que ayuda , portanto no lo tengo , jajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo quiero uno para envolver regalos.



al principio pense quwe  era en serio:


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 13, 2013)

Hoy en dia la concepción original del teléfono celular se ha perdido por completo, se usa para cosas totalmente diferentes y el uso para voz es casi nulo.

Hoy tengo un tenq S820 doble sim card, pero prefiero un teléfono que tuve hace años y de nuevo lo pude conseguir, el Nokia 3650; tal vez no es muy avanzado pero siempre me gusto su desempeño, además por ser OS Symbian le puedo instalar whatsapp y funciona igual que con el que tengo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2013)

ese modelo era "especial" ...... en verdad algo que me gustaba de los de teclado era que de vez en cuando salian celulares muy especiales, muy personales.
habia un estilo, un arte real.
me refiero a a apariencia, el hard.
hoy eso no existe.
son o black berry con tecladito para dedos de nena raquitica o pura pantalla tactil.

decime una cosa:
no tuviste problemas con el tema de la bateeria ?? para empezar ?? 
esos celulares viejos a veces aparece alguna empresa que dice vender nuevos y son recauchutados de otro pais, que los arreglan, con carcaza, teclado y bateria chinos.
pero no duran nada .
yo el nokia que tenia 3220  le cambiaba teclado cada tanto , y como son genericos no duraban nad a, se desdibujaban pronto .


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 17, 2013)

No, este era de un lote que traje para rematar, 13 en total y los compre por ebay pagando con paypal, solo venían los teléfonos y nada de cajas o manos libres.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2013)

Las precisas instrucciones para el diseño del Iphone5 , eran que no fuera desarmable , sin tornillos , sin trabitas , nada! , pegado o soldado , batería no reemplazable.

Que valga una fortuna y sea descartable


----------

